# Door Pillar Label - in Italian



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

When I bought my MH, I remember the salesman pointing to the label on the door pillar and quoting the tyre pressure figures. When I had new tyres fitted, the fitter did the same thing. On both occasions, the figure quoted was 80psi (as it happened, I didn't take much notice of either of them).

This afternoon, after reading a thread on tyre pressures, I did actually look at that label more closely.

The label is printed in Italian. True - the figure 80 does appear on the label and it quotes "anteriori" and "posteriori" pressures.

The problem is that the pressures are given in *bar* under column titles "Pressione freni anteriori" and "Pressione freni posteriori". According to my translation program, those titles translate as front and rear *brake* pressure.

Do I detect a minor problem in the advice received from the salesman / tyre fitter? 8O 8O

Mike


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes you do, our van is identical, freni is brakes. I have another label for the tyres which says 64 psi on the front and (from memory) a little less on the back) That's what I inflate to. DON"T inflate to 80psi !


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Good shout Mike, mine is the same but my 'van is *French*, it's a Peugeot :lol: 

I had assumed that label referred to tyre pressures but didn't take any notice. I don't seem to have a tyre pressure label ..........

Harvey


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

ingram said:


> Good shout Mike, mine is the same but my 'van is *French*, it's a Peugeot :lol:
> 
> I had assumed that label referred to tyre pressures but didn't take any notice. I don't seem to have a tyre pressure label ..........
> 
> Harvey


Mine is a Pug as well - as you say, no tyre pressure label. In fact, guidance on tyre pressures is completely lacking, as far as I can make out.

Since I bought my van, I've been right through the Boxer handbook and of all the many variants listed, none match my MH (long wheelbase with a manufacturer plated GVW of 3400kg). When I spoke to Peugeot and got them to consult their vehicle database, they were adamant that the chassis number of my MH (taken from the Peugeot plate) showed a chassis cab with a GVW of 3200kg - that variant isn't in the handbook either! The converter's manual just says refer to manufacturers handbook - very helpful.

Mike


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

mine is based on a pug 350 lwb with no tyre pressure plate and i ve got the same problem with the manual.....


i managed to get the figures off autodata , and they quote 64 front and 67 back for the normal unconverted vehicle... to throw a spanner in the works it also quotes motorhome at 78 front 78 rear....

This gives a very hard ride feeling every bump, so i m not convinced and would also apreciate any help ....


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I'm not sure of the exact model of my Pug Boxer offhand but it has a GVW of about 4100kg: however I contacted Michelin as it has their tyres fitted and they suggested 60psi front and 70psi rear based on the maximum permisible gross axle weights that I gave them. They did say that they preferred to advise pressures based on actual weights from weighbridge figures. **( I don't agree with this idea: explanation later ).

I also looked at the Tyresafe Website where they have this PDF:--

http://www.tyresafe.org/data/files/motorhome leaflet.pdf

and the figures there agreed pretty much with those suggested by Michelin.

If I remember right my Autocruise handbook did have some tyre pressure advice but it seemed way out: much too low compared with the figures from other sources.

** Explanation. I think it is a good idea to weigh your 'van in it's 'holiday' mode to ensure that you are not overloading it and also to know how much spare capacity you have, if any. However in my case, and probably many others I drive my 'van in various 'weight modes'. depending on it's specific use: it may quite often be almost empty so basing tyre pressures on a 'holiday mode' weight is no more accurate than basing them on a 'maximun permissible axle weight'. That is just my opinion of course ..........

There are several threads on here about tyre pressures and they all contain conflicting opinions and advice ................ just have to make your own mind up in the end.......... 

Harvey


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks , that was just the job....

I settled for 63 front and 74 rear based on maximum axle weights from the autosleeper handbook ...


----------

